# Regarding MONTHLY statements found on tax tab.



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm pretty much a noob to Uber. Only one month driving so they've yet to post a monthly summary on tax tab.

*My questions are - does the monthly summary include hours online?

Does the monthly statement include a NET EARNINGS due to mileage, etc?*

For SSDI reasons I need to log hours/month. It's easy to do weekly - but it doesn't work so well when week is July 30 thru Aug 6. That requires digging into daily statements and is cumbersome.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Rockaholic (Jun 27, 2018)

Use the stride tax app, it will track both your mileage, your standard mileage deduction, and track the amount of time you were tracking miles.

As long as you turn it on, you have a daily record of your hours working


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

Are you saying then that the monthly statement DOES NOT include hours logged in to accept passengers?

I do use Stride, but as you say - it's a daily record. Uber app has a daily record as well as weekly.

Unless Stride's *send my tax report *or some other function can break hours down by month, its usefulness is in logging miles.


----------

